# openrc startup files detected as rootkit ???

## kernelOfTruth

Hi there,

I just got

 *Quote:*   

> [21:09:52]   Checking system startup files for malware       [ Warning ]
> 
> [21:09:53] Warning: Found string 'hidef' in file '/etc/init.d/net.eth4.openrc.bak'. Possible rootkit: Possible part of Knark rootkit
> 
> [21:09:53] Warning: Found string 'hidef' in file '/etc/init.d/net.lo'. Possible rootkit: Possible part of Knark rootkit

 

by a check of rkhunter (1.3.2)

is this anything to worry about ?

thanks

----------

## nixnut

nope, just look at the output of grep -b5 hidef /etc/init.d/net.lo

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *nixnut wrote:*   

> nope, just look at the output of grep -b5 hidef /etc/init.d/net.lo

 

thanks, nixnut,

that made things clearer   :Idea:   :Smile: 

----------

